# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم زيد تى اى سوفت ويير(ZTE Software) مساعدة :  فك شفرة sfr staraddict 2 plus

## balil301

السلام عليكم 
هل هناك طريقة لفك شفرة هذا الهاتف على الالجي تول

----------


## وليد موسى

بارك الله فيك فى ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله

----------


## salut5tulas

CHOOOOOOOOOKRAN

----------


## أحمد الصادق

مرحبا

----------


## badr22

بارك الله فيك فى ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله

----------


## med1974

شكرا لك لقد كان لديا هاتف من نفس النوع و فتحتع بالبوكس الالجي تول

----------

